# Advice on cooking 1/2 a pig



## Von blewitt (Feb 26, 2016)

I have 1/2 a pig to cook for lunch tomorrow. I plan on putting it in a low oven overnight (8 hours) at the Retaurant. Then letting it rest, and reheating in my weber ( at home) with a some wood chips at a higher temp to crisp up the crackle.

Has anyone done something similar? Any thoughts on temps? I haven't done anything like this before, so I'm happy to hear other options

Thanks in advance


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 26, 2016)

I forgot to mention the 1/2 pig weighs 17kg


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 26, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> I forgot to mention the 1/2 pig weighs 17kg



I'd stuff the rib cavity with a butterflyed pork butt, it'll help keep the ribs and belly from drying out too much. And if you have an injector on hand, injecting a broth/stock of some sort will really bump up your flavor game.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 26, 2016)

I did a lot of this kind of stuff at Cochon. Your method is solid, just remember to season the ever living **** out of every surface. Herb pastes on the non skin surfaces is a good place to go. 

A brûlée torch also helps crisp skin that just won't get right. 

Next time you want a swine soirée, pm me and I'll talk you through boning and stuffing whole suckling pig.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 26, 2016)

The pork but works well for that, but may not be necessary in such a small pig. 

Injectors definitely help to season the internal muscles, but again 80# isn't a huge pig.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 26, 2016)

Awesome, thanks guys

I don't have an injector, I could stuff the rib cavity with some beef cheeks? 

Should I put a pan of water in the oven with the pig for the first cook?


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes to beef cheeks. You could toss them in garlic and chopped hard herbs and just pack it in. 

Most of the times I've done pigs overnight in an oven it was in a wood fired oven after the fire is banked. I would put water in there, but never did in a conventional oven. 

Another thing to consider is the startling amount of fat that is going to render out of that pig. Make sure you have a deep roasting pan, and maybe put a pan of water that can double as a catch tray.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 26, 2016)

Cool, that all helps a lot, especially the fat tray.... That is something I hadn't really thought about.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm spoiled for space/resources, so I go with what I know for the most part. I'd definitely find a buttress of some sort for the cavity, otherwise as said you'll get some differentials regarding doneness, the size of the pig doesn't really matter in this regard IMO. Good call on the fat collection Andre. I've only done it in a pretty size-able smoker where run off wasn't an issue. Do you have time/space to do a quick brine Huw? I'd think a medium to deep lexan would afford a pig of that size...


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 26, 2016)

I won't have time for a brine unfortunately.

Should I score the skin?


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 26, 2016)

It helps if you're planning on carving.


----------



## panda (Feb 26, 2016)

mojo+beer marinade! a la lechon


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 26, 2016)

On the fat collection: after many fat spills we had a pig "sled" made with a tap in the corner so you could pull it over the edge of the oven and drain it into a bucket. 

Like Josh, I was pretty spoiled. The most fun I have had was breaking the breastplate and wiring the pig flat to a metal frame and cooking it over coals overnight. For doing batches of small pigs I would miss a jet net. Hand trussing multiple pigs can be a drag.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 27, 2016)

You might consider a little baking soda with the salt if you salt the skin. It will help you with crisping it . Maybe 2 tsp/ 1/2cup salt. We used our house BBQ dry rub. You can score if your going to rub the salt mix in. For such a little guy, keep your temp low , low.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

What temp would you suggest Mike? I was thinking 120c is that too high?


----------



## rami_m (Feb 27, 2016)

Sounds good. Where is my invite ?


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 27, 2016)

I ran my smoker 225 f for small pigs in my BBQ like this. Sometimes it ran a just little hotter . 120c is about 250 f. That's certainly in the right range. If you doing it over night , I would probably go a little lower, maybe 110c. You can alway leave it in a little longer if you don't hit your target temp in the am. If you rub it, give it time before you roast it.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

If you can make it in time for lunch tomorrow Rami you are more than welcome. Otherwise I can express post some leftovers


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

I just made up some salt mix with fennel seeds, fresh Bay leaves and Garlic, I have seasoned the underside already, I'm gonna score and rub the skin just before I pop it in the oven.

It was a beautiful thing watching how well 4 beef cheeks filled the cavity between the belly & ribs. Fit like a thumb in a bum as my dad would say.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> I ran my smoker 225 f for small pigs in my BBQ like this. Sometimes it ran a just little hotter . 120c is about 250 f. That's certainly in the right range. If you doing it over night , I would probably go a little lower, maybe 110c. You can alway leave it in a little longer if you don't hit your target temp in the am. If you rub it, give it time before you roast it.


Thanks Mike, I'll go with 110c I've got plenty of time in the AM to play around.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 27, 2016)

I would rub the skin early Huw. Crisper skin. I know your gonna blast it hot later. It sounds delicious already.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

Stuffing the cavity




[/URL][/IMG]
Rubbed and ready



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rami_m (Feb 27, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> If you can make it in time for lunch tomorrow Rami you are more than welcome. Otherwise I can express post some leftovers



I know we're joking around but I can't say I wasn't tempted. Have fun mate. Happy birthday.


----------



## schanop (Feb 27, 2016)

It is only a few hours of driving from where you are, Rami. Leave now, and you will be there by sun-rise.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks good, I'm kind of jealous. Bbq season is just about to kick off and I'm not doing an event this year.


----------



## Neens (Feb 27, 2016)

I know I'm a little late and it seems like you've started but you're certainly moving in the right direction. Personally I like to cook it on on their backs, if I'm cooking running style I'll stuff the cavity. Smoke it low and slow all night. This was the last hog from the summer, friends stag party.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Neens said:


> I know I'm a little late and it seems like you've started but you're certainly moving in the right direction. Personally I like to cook it on on their backs, if I'm cooking running style I'll stuff the cavity. Smoke it low and slow all night. This was the last hog from the summer, friends stag party.



Looks nice Neens. Huw you've got to post some pic's before serving.


----------



## Neens (Feb 27, 2016)

I would love to see how it comes out. Are you going to try to rest on its spine it leave it on a side?


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok, I'm 61/2 hours into the first cook, things seem to be moving a bit slower than I imagined, but I don't have a reference. What internal temps should I be aiming for?


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 27, 2016)

65 to 70 c , if your going to re cook on the Weber.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> 65 to 70 c , if your going to re cook on the Weber.



Thanks Mike, I'm just about there &#128077;


----------



## rami_m (Feb 27, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Thanks Mike, I'm just about there [emoji106]



What are you doing up at this hour?


----------



## Neens (Feb 27, 2016)

Maybe I missed it but how are you planning to serve it? Pulled or sliced?

I started that piggy at about 9pm. Cooked through the night until about 2pm the next day. I pulled it out at 190f/87c. Let it rest for an hour then we pulled it and served it.


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2016)

Did someone say pork? For low and slow to work, I'm of opinion that you have to take it thru the "stall". Around 170F is where.k magic happens. It's called a stall because the temp stops rising (for a forever long time) while wonderful things happen within the meat. Tough stuff melts and turns to gelatin, porkiness is unleashed, and you know the reason you're spending the nite doing this. After forever the temp will start to rise again. At 180F its right for slicing. But hang on till 190 - 195F for the meat to pull apart. You check it with a thermometer but you don't need to read it. The probe should slide in without resistance. 

From there I would reheat the cooled meat wrapped in foil (keep it moist) till a pull temp of 160ish. Win.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 28, 2016)

It went well, 
I was too busy to get pics, but it tasted great. 
The pig was a bit too big for my webber, so the heat wasn't circulating properly, I had to pull the skin off and finish it in my oven. The meat was nicely seasoned and I managed to inject some of the juices from the first cook into the joints before the second cook. It came away from the bones really well. I will definately attempt it again and I learnt a lot from this attempt.

Thanks everyone who took the time to reply here and in PMs.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 28, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> It went well,
> I was too busy to get pics, but it tasted great.
> The pig was a bit too big for my webber, so the heat wasn't circulating properly, I had to pull the skin off and finish it in my oven. The meat was nicely seasoned and I managed to inject some of the juices from the first cook into the joints before the second cook. It came away from the bones really well. I will definately attempt it again and I learnt a lot from this attempt.
> 
> Thanks everyone who took the time to reply here and in PMs.



I will be awaiting my share.


----------



## panda (Feb 29, 2016)

now do a full pig in a la caja china (china box)


----------



## Anton (Feb 29, 2016)

Gotta go underground next time 
Super easy (other than the digging part) and it's a "two day" meal/party.

View attachment 30950
View attachment 30951
View attachment 30952
View attachment 30953


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 29, 2016)

I put serious thoughts into doing that Antonio. I've read a lot about NZ Hangi
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/H&#257;ngi
I think at some point in the near future I'll give it a go, as long as I can convince my gf that it's ok to dig up her garden.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 29, 2016)

Great thread and wish I had occasion to good the same myself. Thanks for the ideas above


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 29, 2016)

those are awesome. save all the juices in the pan. They work great for turkeys 
too


panda said:


> now do a full pig in a la caja china (china box)


----------



## rami_m (Sep 3, 2016)

Been a few month since this. My mouth is watering.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 3, 2016)

Good bump Rami! Brings back some tasty memories.
It's also a good example of the value of this forum


----------

